# black current juice



## linda0210 (Nov 6, 2006)

Haven't tried black current yet but the local grocery chain (northeast Massachusetts) has fresh black current juice on sale this week - anyone try to use this before? (no - did not check the label to see what else was added!)


----------



## Wade E (Nov 6, 2006)

This might be the same juice I back sweeten my wine with.It would
probably work well as the one I bought from the nature store had no
sorbate in it.


----------

